# Reality Bites



## Teir (Aug 23, 2005)

OK, so interested to know - If you could choose any alternate Science Fiction or Fantasy world to exist and live in, which would it be and why?
Your choice of 'reality' could be taken from any medium; book, game, movie and so on.....


----------



## Leto (Aug 23, 2005)

For real ? Caladan, in the Dune universe - cosy confortable planet with oceans and all the tech and evolution advantages of a universe still 8000+ years from here. A good balance between nature and civilization. More precisely, Castle Caladan of course.

For fun ? Ankh-Morpok as a bookseller or one of the Truth writer - not to far from the main Watch house (not close to the Alchemist guide house please). Or maybe the gnome district in IronForge (World of Warcraft). Could also add Boondook on Tellus Tertius 'cos it could be fun to share a house with witty sentient computer, confortable bathroom and numerous cats. Alas I'm not a baby person and I'm not sure I could handle the "hen" behaviour of the women there.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 23, 2005)

*Mine would definetly be the world I am creating now.
It is everything I would want in an existence, its not cushy or anything the world has its own troubles as would any but it is how I envision a perfect existence. 
 There are dragons and griffons in there of course, as well as a host of other magical beings.
Magic exists there and there are obviously the less than reputable charecters and ways to earn a living but versatility is the spice of life is it not!
If only it was real... 
*


----------



## Pyan (Aug 23, 2005)

Naboo - civilized ( an _elected_ Queen,for goodness sake), peaceful, affluent, and those waterfalls!

Second choice - The Discworld, but only to visit: I'd probably have to live in the Shades.

Thinking about this, there are a lot of worlds where it would be nice to live, but only at a certain stratum of society, usually the top or the special powers stage. Thus, it would be good to live in E.E.Doc Smiths' universe, but only if you qualified for a Lens. Similarily, I'd like to live on Pern as a dragonrider, but what must the life of a drudge in one of the poorer Holds be like? It's a bit like saying you'd like to live in Tudor times, forgetting that the vast majority of the populace lived in dirty, disease-ridden squalor, with no hope of social advancement.


----------



## Leto (Aug 23, 2005)

Hence my choice of Caladan, even as a simple rice peasant, you would have a certain level of confort and mostly a peaceful environment to live in.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 23, 2005)

*I know I am always going on about it but Krynn would be an obvious second choice for me!  
 Ankh-Morpok excellent 'fun' choice Leto  Wouldnt mind holidaying there myself but I dont think I would choose to set up perminent residence, unless of course Death would put me up! 
*


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 23, 2005)

Julian May's _Galactic Milieu_. If it got too much I could always go to France and go through the time portal to Earth 6 million years ago - kind of gives a new meaning to the phrase 'getting out of the Ratrace'


----------



## nixie (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll say Amber at the moment but normally it would be Midemia,Narina or Avalon


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 23, 2005)

One of my own pocket universes from the World of Tiers and my own Kickaha to run around with having adventures.


----------



## lazygun (Aug 23, 2005)

I.M.Banks' _Culture_ Universe would be an immediate choice for me on account of,the previously mentioned basic and universal decent conditions,available to all base-line of humanity.

With excitement available if that is what you _wish._

Or Relax,put your feet up and tell the robot to peel another grape.....


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 23, 2005)

To live in the pages of Middle Earth would suit me fine.  I would love to be an adventurer.  I would love to leave the semi-safe confines of the cities, and be cast suddenly into fronteir of danger, monsters, and the unknown.


----------



## A1ien (Aug 28, 2005)

lazygun said:
			
		

> I.M.Banks' _Culture_ Universe would be an immediate choice for me on account of,the previously mentioned basic and universal decent conditions,available to all base-line of humanity.
> 
> With excitement available if that is what you _wish._
> 
> Or Relax,put your feet up and tell the robot to peel another grape.....


 
Id have to agree with you there. it could be bliss or excitement.

I would also quite like the world of Ascalon in Guild Wars (before the searing)


----------

